# ماذا نقصد ب Robot vision



## عراقية الاصل (8 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم اخوتي في الله 
اريد ان اعرف مالمقصود ب robot vision وهل هذا العلم له علاقة بهندسة الميكاترونكس؟؟ وكيف استطيع ان اتخصص بهذا المجال؟؟ ارجو ام تساعدوني ولو بشئ قليل وجزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## engbelal (9 يناير 2009)

بعض الروابط اللى ممكن تفيد فى الموضوع 
http://www.learnaboutrobots.com/robotVision.htm
ودى روابط لكتب فيه
http://ifile.it/t1doce/3527405445.rar -1
pass: ebooksclub.org 

http://ifile.it/o42tfz/ebc_upj_nf9v.rar -2

Learning-Based Robot Vision -3 

http://ifile.it/yboeac4/106730.rar

RAR archive password: twilightzone


----------



## عراقية الاصل (11 يناير 2009)

الله يرضى عليك اخي engbelal ويحفظك ويرفع من مقامك بالعلم النافع بالدنيا وجنة الفردوس الاعلى في الاخرة 
شكرا وجزاك الله خيرااا


----------



## عراقية الاصل (12 يناير 2009)

engbelal قال:


> Learning-Based Robot Vision -3
> 
> http://ifile.it/yboeac4/106730.rar
> 
> RAR archive password: twilightzone


 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخي engbelal هذا الكتاب لم استطع فتحه حيث بعد اكمال تحميله وادخلت الباسورد ظهر لي الملف مضروب واكثر من مرة قمت باعادة تحميله ولم استطع الحصول عليه بلازحمة عليك ممكن تعيد رفعه والتاكد منه انه يعمل 
وجزاك الله كل خير............


----------



## الصقر العراق (13 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
سوف اتكلم فيموضوع بعيد عن الهندسة ولكن للمصلحة العامة
لعلاج امراض القلب بل مجان 
مستشفى سعد التخصصي بمدينة الخبر

المملكة العربية السعودية

تليفون : 8826666 3 00966 


عند الاتصال سيجيبك جهاز آلي فاطلب 
التحويلة رقم : 3
أو هاتف مباشر للبرنامج الخيري 


038014145
تعلن المستشفى عن استقبال حالات مرضى القلب بالمجان واجراء العمليات ايضا

بالمجان ومن خارج المملكة وتتحمل المستشفى اجور نقل المريض واسكانه 
وكذلك المساعدة في استحصال سمة الدخول (الفيزا) للمريض 



فالرجاء إذا كنت على علم بأي حالة مرضية لامراض القلب سواء بالمملكة أو 

خارج المملكة الإبلاغ ولك الثواب

ترسل التقارير الطبية على فاكس 


مركزالمعلومات 
وعلى أن لا يزيد عمر المريض عن 60 سنة 

وصورة من الهوية 

وهذه ضمن البرنامج الخيري 

رقم الفاكس : 0096638018013 


جلبتو المعلومة من احد المنتديات 
انشرها ولك الثوابم

ملاحظة مهمة: 

المعلومات وهي صحيحة مائة بالمائة فلا تترددوا في مساعدة المحتاجين ومن كان عنده شك في ذلك وتردد في نشرها فليتصل بنفسه للتأكد فيحصل على أجر مضاعف ... أجر التثبت من الخبر وأجر نشر الخبر بين الناس 


اللهم أعط من نشر هذا الخبر سؤله


----------



## engbelal (15 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم 
الملف يعمل وانا جربته بس السريال ممكن يكون فيه مشكله لذلك السريال تانى اهوه


twilightzone


----------



## عراقية الاصل (15 يناير 2009)

شكرا اخي eng belal لقد حصلت على الكتاب 
الله يبارك فيك ......ويرضى عليك 

اما بالنسبة لاخي الصقر العراق سوف انقل المعلومة الى الملتقى العام لكي يستفاد الجميع من المعلومات وسوف اكتب انها انت الذي قلت هذه المعلومة ......... جزاك الله خيرا


----------

